# Three Creek Century, PA



## Wooga (Jul 13, 2012)

I just signed up for this, curious if anyone has any info on this event beyond what's on the website...


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

Nice ride. I've done it several times. Good roads, good support, and not too crowded.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I gather from the website that the hills are relatively easy? It says something like gentle rolling hills. My point of reference for a more difficult hilly century would be the Savage Century.


----------



## partyofone (Feb 8, 2012)

I may also ride this one. Contact someone at the Harrisburg Cycling Club and ask. Lots of them ride it.


----------



## Wooga (Jul 13, 2012)

I did this ride yesterday, did the full 100...I was very happy with every aspect of it. Good support, the roads were well marked. The terrain and scenery all good, and it was not very crowded. No complaints at all....I would recommend this ride to anyone! The home made soup was pretty amazing at the end as well.

** We passed a guy at about mile 90 had a sign on his shirt that he was celebrating his 80th B-Day by riding the full Century...."kudos to you sir" I hope I can walk when i'm 80 let alone ride a century! **


----------

